# Car audio not working help



## Kabz r35 Gtr (Sep 27, 2012)

Hi just started car after a week and audio not working and blue tooth. Was working fine before I parked the car last week. When I press the power/volume button there no bip noise and the cd is also not coming out. My cars a my09 and just out of warranty. Anyone else have or had the same problem also no radio music box are coming on.


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

It's still in warranty, as it's been extended to 5 years due to numerous failures.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Check fuses first if no power.


----------



## Kabz r35 Gtr (Sep 27, 2012)

Would u know where the fuse is? Every thing else works on the screen when u go to status it says audio off


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Of course I do. 

Your screen displays more info than just your audio system hence why they are considered separate.

You'll find the relevant fuse behind a panel to the right of the driver's right foot. Remove the central panel by pressing the tab and remove the cover. The inside of the cover has a sticker with a diagram telling you which fuse is for the AV unit.


----------



## Kabz r35 Gtr (Sep 27, 2012)

Thanks charlie found it but only managed to take 1 of the fuses out which is fine and the other one won't come out I don't have the fuse remover so was using twiser but won't come out with them what a night mare


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

small nosed pliers will do you right.


----------



## Kabz r35 Gtr (Sep 27, 2012)

Yh I'll try in morning at work now thanks for info mate it's going in for a check this monday so I thought I will do the fuse chick first so they don't charge me if it is lol


----------



## Cheesyslug (Feb 7, 2012)

My 09 did exactly the same mate, everything except audio and phone still worked. Audio unit replaced under warranty, seems to be a known issue. Fingers crossed that it's just a fuse so you don't have to wait for a replacement.


----------



## ARW (Jul 3, 2009)

Cheesyslug said:


> My 09 did exactly the same mate, everything except audio and phone still worked. Audio unit replaced under warranty, seems to be a known issue. Fingers crossed that it's just a fuse so you don't have to wait for a replacement.


Likewise - my MY09 audio went pop a month ago and was replaced under warranty no questions asked etc.


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

Mine also stopped working earlier this year on my 09 car, also replaced under warranty. I wonder if the repaired ones will last longer than three years? Does the 5 year warranty start again after the unit is replaced or is that it in two years time? Obviously an area for concern for early car owners!


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

barry P. said:


> Mine also stopped working earlier this year on my 09 car, also replaced under warranty. I wonder if the repaired ones will last longer than three years? Does the 5 year warranty start again after the unit is replaced or is that it in two years time? Obviously an area for concern for early car owners!


5 years from when you car was purchased. 
If mine goes after the 5 year warranty (was replaced at 2.5 years) and assuming Nissan refuse the claim after 5 years, I'll probably put in a digital head unit as my amp is set up for it. And I miss dab radio.


----------



## PSD379 (Oct 21, 2012)

Hi All, as a prospective purchaser of a GTR - seems like a few people are reporting the audio issue.

I understand even if the car is out of official Nissan warranty the audio is covered for 5 years.

Question(s) - is there anyone out there who is looking at repairing any of the issues with the audio? Is it possible? Impossible due to the unit itself?
Just asking to see what the options would be if it did go pop outside the 5 years?

Cost of replacement?

My radio module went in my E46 M3 - same issue, no audio at all - that was £750 to replace from memory. 

Thanks

PSD379


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

I remember a dealer telling me earlier in the year that they recently replaced the head unit in a GTR under warranty and he admitted it was a £7000 bill


----------



## PSD379 (Oct 21, 2012)

as5606 said:


> I remember a dealer telling me earlier in the year that they recently replaced the head unit in a GTR under warranty and he admitted it was a £7000 bill


:nervous: Wow, that's some bill!!!
It's a shame that there seems to be a weakness in the audio/display unit (albeit very small, I know there are lots of cars out there without issue) as it forms such an integral part of the GTR ownership experience.

Still not enough to put me off getting a GTR - no doubt now having said that mine will go pop a day after the 5 year period.....where did I put that rabbits foot, 4 leaf clover....?

PSD379


----------



## ChuckUK (Jan 1, 2009)

If they replace the unit will the other be scrap ? might be a simply diagnosis in the hands of a electronics engineer


----------



## PSD379 (Oct 21, 2012)

ChuckUK said:


> If they replace the unit will the other be scrap ? might be a simply diagnosis in the hands of a electronics engineer


Chuck - are you said "electronics engineer" at all? 

Not sure if they would take the old unit back as an exchange.

PSD379


----------



## BCNR33GT-R (Apr 6, 2011)

Adding some info about this issue on the A/V units.

My car is a "US" car and have an broken CD Player, Have called Nissan Here in Europe for warrenty on this but they all saying no it is an "US" spec one so you have to take that up with them.

Calling Nissan North America for same reason and they told me car has bein out of country for more then 60 days then warrenty is not valid anymore, take this up with your Nissan in country where you lives.

Taking this up to Nissan again and no replye at all, have on going case here and they just give a shit to contact me back. Still waiting for them to do so. Really bad from them not to contact GTR customers back and still have warrenty on car.

On my own i have done some investigation in this and come to an conclusion of Nissan is not playing fair in this matter at all, They scams us of more money then actually cost is for fex new unit.

New unit from Nissan Europe, They take home new one from states is £7500 and actually retail cost is $5200 without any discounts.

If talking to them in America you can get like $1100 in discount but still $4100 for a new unit.

Repaired one, is their any possibillity to source one out that way? 
Nissan Europe is taking £5400 for repairing your unit, Still new in States is $4100 so diffrent there is astronomical yet again.

Some talking about Clairion is refurb this kind of units, 
Calling them and they tell me nope we cant do that, If sending here we will scratch their heads because they have no papers at all on this unit.

And cross fit some units is not working have i come up to, maybe it is possible for an UK owner to put in an JDM unit but from US owner to rest is not working at all. 
Maybe some have more info about that then me, changing contacts, looms and so on but direct fit will not work. 

Have so mutch info about this and have so bad experiance from Nissan so it is not eaven funny anymore. Still i working to get this fixed and in a cuple of weeks maybe we can have an solution helping others in same situations but need some more time to tell if working or not.

Regards.


----------



## RainR (Oct 17, 2016)

Hello,

GT-R 2011 owner and also problems with the audio. After a while on and off it has finally stopped working. The display shows that audio is off.

Does the self diagnostic system should show anykind of errors? Because mine currently does not show any errors.

I understood that this is mostly problem with earlier cars, without NAV. Can there be any other issues, that should be checked? Fuses are ok. 

Also what does not work, are the stopwatch start - mrk buttons on the steering wheel - can the audio issue be because of the steering wheel buttons? Before the audio worked, but the steering wheel buttons did not work properly. And now nothing works.

Thank you!


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

Sorry to hear of your problems. I have replaced quite a few AV units on Nav cars with failed units. Most of the fixes I do are for non-nav cars, you are right, but the problem does show occasionally on Nav units.

It's usually just the audio that goes, i.e. you cannot turn on the audio. Easiest way to tell is to make a phone call. Can they hear you and you can't hear them? Even with Audio off, you should be able to hear them. Nav voice too, do you hear it?

I suspect your steering wheel button problem is linked too. It can sometimes upset the heating controls also.

I can source a replacement unit for you if required. They are locked so you cannnot just get one from another vehicle or scrapper. PM if you need further help.

Andy


----------



## RainR (Oct 17, 2016)

Thanks for the feedback.

Unfortunately I can not hear phone orNAV also. All different audio settings are set to minimum and I can not adjust those. Phone call could be heard by the other side.

Heating controls are ok. Other buttons on the dash do not work.

Can there be an issue in the wiring somewhere?


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

Then its your AV unit and faulty circuit boards inside like the older cars. Exact same symptoms and not unheard of with the new units like I say.


----------



## jasonb (Jan 15, 2013)

I have a 2010 full Nav system including screen, buttons and steering wheel buttons for sale. All working 100% UK model. 

£1000 

PM me if you need it. 

Jase.


----------



## milosprazak (May 18, 2016)

Hello, I have absolutely the same problem on my GTR R35 year of manufacture 2010 and fuse it is not. It's really bad has AV unit? Can it somehow be repaired or must be replaced?


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

milosprazak said:


> Hello, I have absolutely the same problem on my GTR R35 year of manufacture 2010 and fuse it is not. It's really bad has AV unit? Can it somehow be repaired or must be replaced?


I'll drop you a PM with your options mate. Seems to be getting more common on the Nav cars now.


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

milosprazak said:


> Hello, I have absolutely the same problem on my GTR R35 year of manufacture 2010 and fuse it is not. It's really bad has AV unit? Can it somehow be repaired or must be replaced?


Can't PM you as you haven't got enough posts 

Drop me an email at [email protected] and I'll help you out.


----------

